# does anyone know how to install



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

does anyone know how to install a tv and ps2 in a car


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah I did in my car.you basicly just need a power coverter and know where you want things to be. it's no different than putting it in your house


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Check out the playstation thread in this section .


----------

